# Madeira está a aquecer desde 1975



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 11:24)

> Madeira está a aquecer desde 1975 e pode vir a sofrer de falta de água
> 
> A temperatura média da ilha da Madeira deverá registar uma subida "inequívoca" de 1,4 a 3,7 graus até ao fim do século XXI, de acordo com as projecções de um estudo sobre clima e meteorologia dos arquipélagos atlânticos, apresentado ontem no Funchal.
> 
> ...


fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/26/sociedade/madeira_esta_a_aquecer_desde_1975_e_.html


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 11:49)

dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/26/sociedade/madeira_esta_a_aquecer_desde_1975_e_.html



Não quero ser critico mas... 
Mais um estudo... e isso já está a ser referido desde meados dos anos 90 pelos espanhóis e a quase toda a comunidade científica europeia, mesmo a NOAA já mencionou esse facto em 2000.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2006 às 11:52)

dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/26/sociedade/madeira_esta_a_aquecer_desde_1975_e_.html



Demasiado catastrofistas, acho que só falta dizer que os vulcões vão entrar por cá em erupção....
A Madeira não é só o Funchal..., depois uma zona urbana como é o caso,  e em expansão, cria um micro-clima que tem tendência a elevar um pouco a temperatura no local... 
Este ano, por exemplo,  até está a ser um pouco frio, tirando uns 3 dias no início de Setembro que se elevou, mas é normal essa situação por cá, e há séculos que é assim. Sim há séculos, o tempo quente e sem humidade vinda de África durante alguns dias no ano,  é conhecido por cá como "Tempo Leste" e relatos desse tempo quente e de pragas de gafanhotos vindos de África, encontram-se desde o século XVI. 
Depois, devido à localização da ilha no Oceano, uma maior temperatura a ser provada, aumenta também a evaporação no mar, e consequente humidade, e numa ilha onde a orografia é bastante acentuada, a humidade por cá traduz-se em nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro e claro, chuva.


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:04)

dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/26/sociedade/madeira_esta_a_aquecer_desde_1975_e_.html



É apenas mais um estudo para encher jornais, o que ai está vão ter de provar daqui por 5 ou 6 anos.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:05)

Para não estar a abrir outro topic...



> Temperatura terrestre nunca subiu tanto em 12.000 anos
> 
> A temperatura terrestre atingiu nos últimos 30 anos o seu nível mais alto em quase 12.000 anos, um fenómeno que está já a afectar a fauna e a flora, indica um estudo norte-americano hoje publicado.
> A rápida subida da temperatura global nos últimos 30 anos, à razão de 0,2 graus Celsius por década, faz com que estejamos actualmente a cerca de um grau Celsius do máximo registado em quase um milhão de anos, segundo um dos principais autores da investigação, James Hansen, do Instituto Goddard da NASA.
> ...



fonte:http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=244489

Não me matem...estou simplesmente a colocar as noticas


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 12:23)

dj_alex disse:


> Para não estar a abrir outro topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 13:15)

Alguns destes estudos até podem ter rigor cientifico, mas quando começam a divagar sobre as consequências desse aquecimento global é que perdem grande parte da credibilidade. Essa história de relacionar o aparecimento de doenças tropicais como a malária com o aumento da temperatura é muito estranho. Então não havia malária na Europa ainda no século XIX??


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 13:37)

Dan disse:


> Alguns destes estudos até podem ter rigor cientifico, mas quando começam a divagar sobre as consequências desse aquecimento global é que perdem grande parte da credibilidade. Essa história de relacionar o aparecimento de doenças tropicais como a malária com o aumento da temperatura é muito estranho. Então não havia malária na Europa ainda no século XIX??



As consequências têm de ser sempre catastroficas, senão de que valia o estudo?


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 13:54)

Dan disse:


> Alguns destes estudos até podem ter rigor cientifico, mas quando começam a divagar sobre as consequências desse aquecimento global é que perdem grande parte da credibilidade. Essa história de relacionar o aparecimento de doenças tropicais como a malária com o aumento da temperatura é muito estranho. Então não havia malária na Europa ainda no século XIX??



Inclusive a malária só foi irradicada do território nacional na década de 20 do sec. XX em Setúbal


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 14:30)

Seringador disse:


> Inclusive a malária só foi irradicada do território nacional na década de 20 do sec. XX em Setúbal



E a erradicação da malária não teve nenhuma relação com alterações do clima. Por isso, acho um disparate relacionar um possível aumento da temperatura com o aparecimento de doenças que até já existiram em períodos bem menos quentes.


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:29)

Dan disse:


> E a erradicação da malária não teve nenhuma relação com alterações do clima. Por isso, acho um disparate relacionar um possível aumento da temperatura com o aparecimento de doenças que até já existiram em períodos bem menos quentes.



OPor isso mesmo, tinha mais haver com condições sanitárias


----------

